# Wie Vokabel extrem schnell lernen?



## komat (28. Mai 2010)

hi leute,

ich schreibe in 6 stunden eine lateinklausur, allerdings bin ich ziemlich faul und schiebe arbeit immer auf, jetz muss ich ca 150 vokabeln lernen, kennt jemand einen weg, wie das am schnellsten vonstatten gehen kann? zu schlafen hab ich eh nicht vor, 
ich bin gespannt auf eure vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Wenn ich kurzfristig lernen musste, hab ich mir die ersten 5 Vokabeln durchgelesen und die aufgesagt und dann immer 3-5 Vokabeln mehr. Aber auch nur weitere Vokabeln nehmen, wenn man die anderen auch wirklich kann. Dann das gleiche umgekehrt, also beispielsweise statt von Deutsch - Englisch,auch  Englisch - Deutsch aufsagen. War bei mir egtl immer sehr effizient (auch wenns nachhaltig gesehen nicht unbedingt die beste Variante ist).


----------



## komat (28. Mai 2010)

ich muss ja zum glück nur vom lateinischen ins deutsche übersetzen, was das ganze ein wenig erleichtert, ich denke ich werde erstmal so vorgehen, wie du vorgeschlagen hast


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

6 Stunden...naja.
Ich habs immer mit 2 Tage davor lernen angefangen (ähnlich viele).
Dann in den 2 Tagen je 20 bis 30 min gelernt...und es hat immer gut geklappt.
Les 1 Vok. mit Übersetzung, probier sie dir irgendwie einzuprägen und geh zur nächsten.
Mach das mit 30 und probier, ob du viele kannst.
Mach das mit allen so (immer ca. 30er Packs).
Dann guckst du von Anfang bis Ende durch, ob du sie noch kannst. Wenn du 1 nich weiß, nachgucken.
Dann probiers mal nochmal zu machen, bloß Deutsch Latein. Das hilft, dann kannste die Übersetzung lat-deutsch nochmal so gut.
Klappt 2 Tage vorher, der Plan.
Solltest ca. 1 Stunde brauchen für.
Kannsts ja nochmal durchmachn zur Sicherheit.


Ok, kam vllt. zu spät.^^



Engl. Vokabeln sind geschenkt, da langt 1 mal durchlesn, weil man eh schon 80% weiß und die neuen einfach sind.


----------



## Crucial² (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Engl. Vokabeln sind geschenkt, da langt 1 mal durchlesn, weil man eh schon 80% weiß und die neuen einfach sind.



Achja? Dann hast du wohl noch nie was von Buisness English gehört... möchte mal sehen ob du da wirklich 80% schon kennst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Achja? Dann hast du wohl noch nie was von Buisness English gehört... möchte mal sehen ob du da wirklich 80% schon kennst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, so superspezial Begriffe sind dumm. :X


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

*Klugscheißmodus anwerf*
Das menschliche Gehirn ist so konzipiert, dass es eine maximale Lerneinheit von 3-4 Sekunden Sprache aufnimmt und so auch behalten kann. Deswegen machen wir beim Sprechen unwillkürlich auch immer nach dieser Zeit eine klitzekleine Pause. Bei manchen Menschen ist diese Lerneinheit natürlich ein kleines bisschen größer, bei manchen aber auch ein kleines bisschen kleiner. Trotzdem gilt: Nicht 30 Vokabeln nacheinander aufsagen und lernen, sondern mit einer kleinen Zahl anfangen (3-4 je nach Länge...) und dann immer eine hinzunehmen. Bleibt auch langfristig im Gehirn!
*Klugscheißmodus ausschalt*

War bei mir mit den 12 Hirnnerven so - Wenn ich die versucht hätte auf einmal zu lernen, könnte ich sie heute noch nicht aufsagen...

Bei Englischvokabeln für die Schule muss ich Alko recht geben, die waren immer extrem fix drin. Später dann mit Französisch und Spanisch genauso. Latein hatte ich nie, fand es aber in der Rettungsschule alles andere als schwer, weil man eben nur fachbezogene Dinge gelernt hat.

Aber sobald die Sprachkenntnisse über das Schulische hinausgehen, wird's heftig. Business-English hab ich nicht gelernt und brauch ich auch nicht, aber medizinisches Englisch ist schon manchmal heftig, weil z.B. bestimmte Extrasystolen genau umgekehrt als im deutschen bezeichnet werden oder manche Begriffe einfach komplett unterschiedlich sind. Glücklicherweise kann man sich mit den schönen toten Sprachen Latein und Griechisch mit jedem Mediziner der Welt über die Wunder des Lebens unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Mai 2010)

ich persönlich kann ohne druck garnich anständig lernen
ich schieb es solange auf bis die bude brennt
ich bin ein "transpirierer"
wenns eng wird kommt praktisch alles rausgeschossen


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wenns eng wird kommt praktisch alles rausgeschossen



Ein auf jeden Fall vielseitig verwendbarer Satz.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wenns eng wird kommt praktisch alles rausgeschossen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh man da komme ich jetzt garnich drauf klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic

ich würde mir mit dem lernen nicht so viel stress machen ... 6 stunden sind genug zeit um 150 vokabeln zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Mai 2010)

So, der Test/die Prüfung sollte ja jetzt geschrieben sein, wie ists gelaufen?


----------



## nemø (28. Mai 2010)

Guck dir die Seiten an, dann weißt du die Vokabeln.


Moment, du hast ekin fotografisches Gedächtnis ? Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein auf jeden Fall vielseitig verwendbarer Satz.



Hrhr

@ Topic:
Ich muss da SWeeT_mushrOOms zustimmen: ich lerne erst dann, wenn es wirklich dringend wird...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hrhr
> 
> @ Topic:
> Ich muss da SWeeT_mushrOOms zustimmen: ich lerne erst dann, wenn es wirklich dringend wird...



Ja, ich lern frühestens 1 Tag vorher und max. 15 min.
Meistens beschränkt es sich auf vllt. 5 min...
Wenn ich seh, dass welche jetzt schon für die Arbeit am Dienstag in einer Woche anfangen zu lernen, dann wird mir schlecht . :X


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Ja hätt ich das beim Abitur nich so gemacht, müsste ich jetzt keine 10 Semester auf nen Studienplatz warten *hüstel*


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Scheiß auf die Lateinklausur und lerne nicht. Das deutsche Abitur ist eh VIEL, VIEL zu einfach. Schafft man auch ohne lernen, zwar mit weniger gutem Durchschnitt aber selbst das ist in diesem Land noch kein Hinderniss, das zu machen was man gerne möchte.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Scheiß auf die Lateinklausur und lerne nicht. Das deutsche Abitur ist eh VIEL, VIEL zu einfach. Schafft man auch ohne lernen, zwar mit weniger gutem Durchschnitt aber selbst das ist in diesem Land noch kein Hinderniss, das zu machen was man gerne möchte.



Oh man...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh man...



Lass ihn eifnach. Er behauptet extra imemr das Gegenteil der Realität um andere zu Nerven und Unruhe zu stiften.
Langweiliger Troll, immer das selbe Muster.
Irgendwann müssen die Mods mal durchgreifen, weil viele denken, er meint es ernst und sich dann aufregen...
Das führt zu Flames etc.
Jeder Post ist einfach nur Provokation.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lass ihn eifnach. Er behauptet extra imemr das Gegenteil der Realität um andere zu Nerven und Unruhe zu stiften.
> Langweiliger Troll, immer das selbe Muster.
> Irgendwann müssen die Mods mal durchgreifen, weil viele denken, er meint es ernst und sich dann aufregen...
> Das führt zu Flames etc.
> Jeder Post ist einfach nur Provokation.



Einmal muss ich dir zustimmen...
Und klar provoziert er nur, was anderes kann er auch gar net.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lass ihn eifnach. Er behauptet extra imemr das Gegenteil der Realität um andere zu Nerven und Unruhe zu stiften.
> Langweiliger Troll, immer das selbe Muster.
> Irgendwann müssen die Mods mal durchgreifen, weil viele denken, er meint es ernst und sich dann aufregen...
> Das führt zu Flames etc.
> Jeder Post ist einfach nur Provokation.



Du denkst also das deutsche Abitur sei auch nur im geringsten eine Hürde? Hahaha, oh wow. Förderunterricht gehabt?


Aber schön wie "JEDE ANDERE MEINUNG = TROLL". Es ist als wäre ich in einem Knuddels.de-Forum.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Du denkst also das deutsche Abitur sei auch nur im geringsten eine Hürde? Hahaha, oh wow. Förderunterricht gehabt?
> 
> 
> Aber schön wie "JEDE ANDERE MEINUNG = TROLL". Es ist als wäre ich in einem Knuddels.de-Forum.



1. Ich hatte nie Förderunterricht und werde voraussichtlich in 2 Jahren ,mein Abi machen. Dann kann ich dir sagen, ob es meiner Meinung nach geschenkt ist.

2. Sag ich nix dazu, jeder weiß was ich mein und jeder andere gibt mir Recht.
You failed at trolling, Pro.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Ich hatte nie Förderunterricht und werde voraussichtlich in 2 Jahren ,mein Abi machen. Dann kann ich dir sagen, ob es meiner Meinung nach geschenkt ist.
> 
> 2. Sag ich nix dazu, jeder weiß was ich mein und jeder andere gibt mir Recht.
> You failed at trolling, Pro.



Kein Abi haben aber erstmal mitreden. Coole Geschichte, Bruder.

Nicht jeder wird dir Recht geben. Vielleicht der Großteil des Präkariats.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Was war dein Abischnitt mit der niemals lernen und Abi is zu einfach Methode?


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was war dein Abischnitt mit der niemals lernen und Abi is zu einfach Methode?



2.5. 

Achtung, alle Posts unter mir werden jetzt "ABER DAS IST ZU SCHLECHT UM X ZU TUN XDD" in sich haben. Obwohl man sogar mit noch schlechteren Durchschnitten so ziemlich alles tun kann.

Ach ihr Deutschen, ich sag's euch.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Ähm...

Ich hab auch nix getan und hab den selben Schnitt wie Harloww, bin ich auch ein Troll? XD

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich in der 11. vor meiner "Ach-schwänz-ich-doch-mal"-Phase (glaub ich hatte die meisten Fehlstunden in der 12...) noch nen Schnitt von 1,3 hatte, auch ohne was zu tun... Im Gegensatz dazu kenn ich aber genug Leute, die sich den Arsch wirklich aufgerissen haben und nur schlechte Noten mit heim gebracht haben, ich denk, das lässt sich also nicht so pauschalisieren. Glaube, ich hatte einfach das Glück, das mir viel zugeflogen ist, sonst hätt ich das Abi wohl mit meiner damaligen Einstellung auch nicht gepackt.

Und mit dem "so ziemlich alles tun". Ja klar, man kann alles machen, was man will. Aber ich war damals einfach definitiv zu dumm, um zu begreifen, dass ich FÜNF JAHRE LANG (!!!) auf meinen Studienplatz werde warten müssen. Klar, ich tu was Sinnvolles in der Zwischenzeit, aber die fünf Jahre sind halt die fünf Jahre... Obwohl es meiner Kompetenz im Umgang mit Patienten und schwierigen Situationen mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht tut, dass ich schon im Rettungsdienst arbeite...


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Und mit dem "so ziemlich alles tun". Ja klar, man kann alles machen, was man will. Aber ich war damals einfach definitiv zu dumm, um zu begreifen, dass ich FÜNF JAHRE LANG (!!!) auf meinen Studienplatz werde warten müssen. Klar, ich tu was Sinnvolles in der Zwischenzeit, aber die fünf Jahre sind halt die fünf Jahre... Obwohl es meiner Kompetenz im Umgang mit Patienten und schwierigen Situationen mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht tut, dass ich schon im Rettungsdienst arbeite...



Ich habe einen Psychologie-Studienplatz ohne Wartesemester. Da ist der NC auch nicht grade niedrig. 
Man muss nur wissen wie, mein Freund.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ähm...
> 
> Ich hab auch nix getan und hab den selben Schnitt wie Harloww, bin ich auch ein Troll? XD
> 
> ...



Was willst du bitte studieren das du 5 Jahre warten musst. Andere Leute sind in der Zeit mit ihrem Studium fertig. Vllt mal drüber nachgedacht wo anders zu studieren oder ein anderes Studium zu machen?


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Du denkst also das deutsche Abitur sei auch nur im geringsten eine Hürde? Hahaha, oh wow. Förderunterricht gehabt?
> 
> 
> Aber schön wie "JEDE ANDERE MEINUNG = TROLL". Es ist als wäre ich in einem Knuddels.de-Forum.



Andere Meinung ist eine Sache, wie man die Meinung darbringst ist eine andere und so wie DU deine Meinung darbringst (und streite jetzt bloss nicht ab, dass du gerne provozierst) hast du viel, viel sinnvolles zu schreiben, bevor dein Name wieder eine halbwegs seriöse 
Position eingenommen hat.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nix getan und hab den selben Schnitt wie Harloww, bin ich auch ein Troll? XD



das fragst du noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Was willst du bitte studieren das du 5 Jahre warten musst. Andere Leute sind in der Zeit mit ihrem Studium fertig. Vllt mal drüber nachgedacht wo anders zu studieren oder ein anderes Studium zu machen?



Medizin?! Momentan 10-11 Wartesemester. Für ein Studium an der Semmelweis-Universität in Budapest, die den Studiengang auf Deutsch anbieten, fehlt mir das Geld, ebenso wie für ein Studium in Österreich oder in der Schweiz. Und Geld zum Einklagen hab ich auch nich...


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Andere Meinung ist eine Sache, wie man die Meinung darbringst ist eine andere und so wie DU deine Meinung darbringst (und streite jetzt bloss nicht ab, dass du gerne provozierst) hast du viel, viel sinnvolles zu schreiben, bevor dein Name wieder eine halbwegs seriöse
> Position eingenommen hat.



Wow, so viele Zeiten und Formen in einem Satz. Das ist schon.. eine Klasse für sich.
Mein Name sitzt noch immer auf dem Thron der Seriösität. Und ohne eine Armee bekommt man mich da auch nicht herunter.
Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die meisten Leute hier ein so dünnes Fell haben.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wow, so viele Zeiten und Formen in einem Satz. Das ist schon.. eine Klasse für sich.
> Mein Name sitzt noch immer auf dem Thron der Seriösität. Und ohne eine Armee bekommt man mich da auch nicht herunter.
> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die meisten Leute hier ein so dünnes Fell haben.



also ich finde dich witzig^^


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Medizin?! Momentan 10-11 Wartesemester. Für ein Studium an der Semmelweis-Universität in Budapest, die den Studiengang auf Deutsch anbieten, fehlt mir das Geld, ebenso wie für ein Studium in Österreich oder in der Schweiz. Und Geld zum Einklagen hab ich auch nich...



Und du hast ernsthaft vor 10 Semester darauf zu warten etwas zu studieren. 5 Jahre in denen du etwas Sinnvolles machen könntest wie ein Studium zu beenden wartest du einfach mal cool. Ich mein selbst wenn es dein größter Traum ist Arzt zu werden solltest du vllt mal darüber nachdenken das 5 Jahre etwas lang sind. Und in Österreich ist es auch wieder nicht so teuer. Wir haben nichtmal Studiengebühren und billige Studentenwohnheime.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich finde dich witzig^^



Hallo Manoroth. Ich habe dich schon vermisst. In dunklen Gassen wird geflüstert dass du dich noch immer mit Furries umgibst?


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wow, so viele Zeiten und Formen in einem Satz. Das ist schon.. eine Klasse für sich.
> Mein Name sitzt noch immer auf dem Thron der Seriösität. Und ohne eine Armee bekommt man mich da auch nicht herunter.
> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die meisten Leute hier ein so dünnes Fell haben.



Zu dem mit den Zeiten: Hey, man versteht was ich meine, wenn ich irgendwo Fehler habe: Ich bin ein Mensch, ich mache Fehler und schäme
mich nicht dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du darfst nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder ein superdickes Fell im Umgang "potentiellen" Flames hat, wie du es haben musst,
so ist das nunmal, manche sind sensibler, manche können mit sowas umgehen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wow, so viele Zeiten und Formen in einem Satz. Das ist schon.. eine Klasse für sich.
> Mein Name sitzt noch immer auf dem Thron der Seriösität. Und ohne eine Armee bekommt man mich da auch nicht herunter.
> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die meisten Leute hier ein so dünnes Fell haben.



Die Moderatoren werden dich da wohl relativ schnell herunter bekommen... 
Und tu hier mal nicht so provokant: Denn du bist nicht annähernd besser geschweige denn auch nur seriöser als der Rest hier.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hallo Manoroth. Ich habe dich schon vermisst. In dunklen Gassen wird geflüstert dass du dich noch immer mit Furries umgibst?



der einzige furry den ich kenne is rexo^^

und sonst hab ich net wirklich viel mit dem thema am hut


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Und du hast ernsthaft vor 10 Semester darauf zu warten etwas zu studieren. 5 Jahre in denen du etwas Sinnvolles machen könntest wie ein Studium zu beenden wartest du einfach mal cool. Ich mein selbst wenn es dein größter Traum ist Arzt zu werden solltest du vllt mal darüber nachdenken das 5 Jahre etwas lang sind. Und in Österreich ist es auch wieder nicht so teuer. Wir haben nichtmal Studiengebühren und billige Studentenwohnheime.



Ich warte nicht, ich hab meine Ausbildung abgeschlossen und arbeite... Und wenn ich mir anschaue, dass es Leute gibt, die älter sind als ich und jetzt erst ihr Abitur machen... Vermutlich hab ich, wenn ich gerade 23 geworden bin, einen Studienplatz, bin also mit 30 fertig mit allem (inklusive PJ und so...) Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich bis mindestens 67 arbeiten muss, hab ich dann immer noch 37 glückliche Jahre Arbeit vor mir und schon einige Jahre Arbeit hinter mir. Und für mich persönlich kommt einfach kein anderes Studium in Frage. Punkt.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Zu dem mit den Zeiten: Hey, man versteht was ich meine, wenn ich irgendwo Fehler habe: Ich bin ein Mensch, ich mache Fehler und schäme
> mich nicht dafür
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich schon mehrere tausend Posts in einem Forum habe sollte ich schon an sowas gewöhnt sein.
Scheinbar ist es hier Gang und Gebe die Poster als Mod an der Hand zu halten und vor der bösen, bösen Realität zu bewahren.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich warte nicht, ich hab meine Ausbildung abgeschlossen und arbeite... Und wenn ich mir anschaue, dass es Leute gibt, die älter sind als ich und jetzt erst ihr Abitur machen... Vermutlich hab ich, wenn ich gerade 23 geworden bin, einen Studienplatz, bin also mit 30 fertig mit allem (inklusive PJ und so...) Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich bis mindestens 67 arbeiten muss, hab ich dann immer noch 37 glückliche Jahre Arbeit vor mir und schon einige Jahre Arbeit hinter mir. Und für mich persönlich kommt einfach kein anderes Studium in Frage. Punkt.



Du arbeitest daraus schließe ich du hast Geld. Was hindert dich an einem Studium in Österreich?


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon mehrere tausend Posts in einem Forum habe sollte ich schon an sowas gewöhnt sein.
> Scheinbar ist es hier Gang und Gebe die Poster als Mod an der Hand zu halten und vor der bösen, bösen Realität zu bewahren.


Wird man nicht mittlerweile beinahe überall vor der bösen, bösen Realität "bewahrt", ich meine: Kein Alkohol mehr ab 22:00, Killerspiel debatte, einfaches Sündenbock suchen,
Bevormundung ist in der heutigen Zeit sogar schon Teil der Politik, da wundert dich das? Wie gesagt mit einigen Posts in einem Forum sollte man sowas lernen ...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Mai 2010)

Ohne Witz, Leute die meinen, dass sie nie lernen kann ich irgendwie nicht für voll nehmen.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wird man nicht mittlerweile beinahe überall vor der bösen, bösen Realität "bewahrt", ich meine: Kein Alkohol mehr ab 22:00, Killerspiel debatte, einfaches Sündenbock suchen,
> Bevormundung ist in der heutigen Zeit sogar schon Teil der Politik, da wundert dich das? Wie gesagt mit einigen Posts in einem Forum sollte man sowas lernen ...



Is aber auch nur bei euch in Deutschland so extrem. Ziemlich lächerlich eigentlich und die Geschichte beweißt das auf starke Regulierung immer wieder eine Gegenbewegung folgt


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, Leute die meinen, dass sie nie lernen kann ich irgendwie nicht für voll nehmen.



Kannst du gerne. Hier steht der lebende Beweis. Es reicht größenteils im Unterricht 'aufzupassen'. Oder sich für einige Unterrichtsthemen zu interessieren.
Oder 5 Minuten vor einem Test einen Klassenkameraden zu befragen.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Du arbeitest daraus schließe ich du hast Geld. Was hindert dich an einem Studium in Österreich?



Dass 90% meines Geldes am Ende des Monats nicht mehr auf meinem Konto ist. Und nein, ich geh nicht verschwenderisch damit um, es hat seine Gründe. Und wie gesagt, ich kann es mir nicht leisten, in Österreich zu studieren. Die Lebenserhaltungskosten sind ja auch nur unwesentlich höher als bei meinem Vater...


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Is aber auch nur bei euch in Deutschland so extrem. Ziemlich lächerlich eigentlich und die Geschichte beweißt das auf starke Regulierung immer wieder eine Gegenbewegung folgt



Hihi, nicht ganz, nicht ganz. Bin Österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Hihi, nicht ganz, nicht ganz. Bin Österreicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dir sind die Unzensierten Spiele bei uns noch nicht aufgefallen?
Alkohol kann ich auch noch immer um jede Zeit kaufen. Wtf wo in Österreich lebst du bitte.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne. Hier steht der lebende Beweis. Es reicht größenteils im Unterricht 'aufzupassen'. Oder sich für einige Unterrichtsthemen zu interessieren.
> Oder 5 Minuten vor einem Test einen Klassenkameraden zu befragen.



Da muss ich dir definitiv Recht geben. Für ne Mathearbeit zum Thema Polynomdivision hat's mal gereicht, die Viertelstunde Pause vor der Kursarbeit mit einer Freundin zusammenzuhängen, die's gerafft hat und erklären konnte. Fertig. Gelernt = 0, Punkte = 13. Geht alles xD


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Und dir sind die Unzensierten Spiele bei uns noch nicht aufgefallen?
> Alkohol kann ich auch noch immer um jede Zeit kaufen. Wtf wo in Österreich lebst du bitte.


Ich schätze die unzensierten Spiele und den "freien" Alkoholverkauf in Österreich sehr, es ging mir hier um Beispiele zu nennen, nicht an unserem Rechtssystem zu rütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da tat ich mir mit "publiken" Themen aus Deutschland leichter als Österreichische/ Vorarlberger Lokalpolitik, ich hätte auch die Zensur in Amerika in den Raum werfen können,
also, dass dort beim ganz natürlichen Thema Sexualität das halbe Land in Raserei gerät um die Jugend "zu schützen", zum "Selbstschutz" aber jeder ohne weiteres eine Waffe tragen darf,
man aber keinen Baseballschläger ohne Ball und/oder Handschuh mit sich herumführen darf.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne. Hier steht der lebende Beweis. Es reicht größenteils im Unterricht 'aufzupassen'. Oder sich für einige Unterrichtsthemen zu interessieren.
> Oder 5 Minuten vor einem Test einen Klassenkameraden zu befragen.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2010)

Es geht hier um das schnelle lernen von Vokabeln...

Achja, wenn jemand unbedingt etwas mit hohem NC studieren will, muss man halt etwas flexibel sein (oder sich einklagen), dann kriegt mann immer einen Platz...


----------



## komat (28. Mai 2010)

so klausur geschrieben

die vokabel konnt ich am ende fast alle, die grammatik, naja , *hust* gespickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit ner 4 oder 3 bin ich am ende vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein auf jeden Fall vielseitig verwendbarer Satz.



und genau so wars beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

komat schrieb:


> so klausur geschrieben
> 
> die vokabel konnt ich am ende fast alle, die grammatik, naja , *hust* gespickt
> 
> ...



This is Latein...
Bin auch mit 3 oder 4 da in diesem Fach zufrieden...
Voks ok, Grammatik suckt.
Wenn du in Latein net von Anfang an imemr alle Formen usw. lernst, dann kansnte das nich mehr aufholen. Da musste wirklich lernen für was besseres wie 3.


----------



## Meriane (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin froh dass ich mein Latinum mit ner 4+ geschafft hab ^^
Aber ich konnte am Ende echt nichts, weil ich auch nicht gelernt habe für Latein. Einfach langweilig das Fach.
Das Latinum ist aber eigentlich so leicht, dass man gar nichts wissen muss.
Man braucht am Ende grade mal ne 4- um es bestanden zu haben. Wenn man gar nicht übersetzen kann, kann man durch Interpretation in den Klausuren trotzdem noch ne 4 bekommen.
Mündlich ist auch sehr viel Interpretation oder einfach die Übersetzungen aus dem Internet holen XD
Das hat sogar bei einer Klausur geklappt, da hatte ich den Text in meiner Tasche ^^


----------

